# Any info. on Wochica Golden Retrievers



## Goldenrule (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the Golden Retriever Forum and I'm currently looking to obtain a Golden Retriever puppy. I live on Long Island, NY. I attended a dog show held by the Long Island Golden Retriever Club and was introduced to a breeder named Karin Fisher of Wochica Golden Retrievers. I was just curious if anyone on this forum has any experience with her and the goldens' she has breed. She came Highly recommended by handers at the show. Also does anyone on Long Island now of any other Golden Retrievers breeders in NY?

Thank you and I appreciate any responses.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just googled the Kennel name and came up with a lot of references to Gold-Rush/ Wochica Champions. I know Gold-Rush is a famous kennel. Sounds worth investigating! Also, Adirondack Golden Retriever's are famous for their hunting dogs. Located in the Adirondack Mountains.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Wochica kennel name has been around for a very long time. I would however ask a few questions to make certain this generation of breeder is as good as the previous generations.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> The Wochica kennel name has been around for a very long time. I would however ask a few questions to make certain this generation of breeder is as good as the previous generations.


I believe that Karin Fisher and her mother Janet Bunce still operate the kennel and breeding program together. I may be wrong, but while she no longer actively handles, Janet is still involved.


----------



## jholleran24 (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't know if you got a puppy yet but my family has purchased two puppies from Wochica's line. The first was from Janet, that dog was the perfect babysitter, obedient and caring. Lived for 10 years. The second one we got from Karen, Chelsea lived 13 years and was the model child for Wochica dogs. I will get my next golden from karen, hopefully she will still be breeding. Neither dog had hip problems which is very popular in these dogs.Chelsea was a georgeous blonde, perfect dispostion, easy to train. She gave her heart and soul to our family. I recommend a Wochica golden to anyone looking for a good friend.


----------



## Melliman (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm thrilled to see the Wochica name mentioned here - we purchased Greta from Karen in 1989 - Greta was simply the most fantastic dog I've known - beautiful, intelligent, playful, docile - great with children even though we didn't have any at the time. Despite the fact that she's been gone for six years now (she lived until 14), I talk about her constantly, especially now that we're looking for a new puppy. I wish that I still lived in NY - I'd contact Karen in a heartbeat - in fact, I'd consider driving cross-country (again!) if she had the right dog for us.


----------



## Minnie (May 6, 2010)

My golden was related to wochicas, he lived to 17 .


----------



## Minnie (May 6, 2010)

try maureen quinlan of long island grc


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

I have know Karin (daughter) and Janet (mother) for over 10 years since my first show dog came from them. They breed under the Wochica kennel prefix and both are very lovely ladies. 

If they don't have puppies, they have many connections with other local breeders on Long Island.

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## BubbysMom (May 5, 2005)

*Karin Fisher's dogs are amazing*

I can't believe I just stumbled on this post now. I bought a puppy from Karin Fisher in 2000 and he was hands down the best dog I have ever had and will ever have. So intelligent and so kind. Great sense of humor and it took me less than a week to train him. I think that we only had one "accident" during the entire time that I had him. Until the leukemia he had absolutely no health problems, was active yet not hyper and was just so beautiful. Everyone that came into contact with him loved him. I lost him at 12 years old to leukemia last January and I still cannot think about him without crying (in fact I am crying writing this post). I highly, highly, highly recommend her as a breeder and cannot say enough about how great her dogs are.


----------



## Artsue40 (Jan 14, 2014)

I brought a golden from Janet in 2001. We just lost her recently, she was the best dog-healthy, good hips. We are heartbroken and I have already contacted Janet again about purchasing another dog.


----------



## Tuppygolden (Jun 14, 2015)

Got my golden there in 2004 and she was the most amazing dog we have ever had. The friendliest, loving, funniest dog. She was loved by everyone in our community. She passed a few months ago right before her 11th birthday from cancer and we are still grieving her loss. She was very special and would absolutely get another golden from them in the future.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was just at a show with KF this weekend, and she has such an honored and longlived program. A slice of golden history!


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Does Karin still have the same cell phone number? I haven't been able to get through to her. I just lost my beautiful boy Sarge suddenly on Friday. Six weeks shy of his 8th birthday. The most beautiful golden I have ever laid eyes on. He developed a tumor around his esophagus, and was gone in 15 minutes. I am beyond crushed. He had the greatest disposition, and was a friend to everyone. Floral park is in mourning. We went to three bus stops every morning, and I am sure half of the kids 8th grade and younger know him. I had a woman stop me in Southold to say"that's a wochica dog! I would recognize one anywhere!" He was my best friend and constant companion! I am truly lost without him. Someone told me that they wished they our dogs would outlive us. I beg to differ. My boy was lost without me. I would rather go through the pain I am going through, than have Sarge go through it. I would like to contact Karin to see if she has any info on the rest of his litter, if everyone else is ok?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for Sarge's passing. I know it leaves a huge hole in your life to lose them, to lose them suddenly is awful.


----------



## Tuppygolden (Jun 14, 2015)

Sarge's Dad- I am so sorry to hear that. He sounds like a truly amazing dog. When I lost my lil, also from Karin it devastated not only our family but community as well. I will ask my mom about Karin's contact info. We are seeing her this week.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sarge's dad said:


> Does Karin still have the same cell phone number? I haven't been able to get through to her. I just lost my beautiful boy Sarge suddenly on Friday. Six weeks shy of his 8th birthday. The most beautiful golden I have ever laid eyes on. He developed a tumor around his esophagus, and was gone in 15 minutes. I am beyond crushed. He had the greatest disposition, and was a friend to everyone. Floral park is in mourning. We went to three bus stops every morning, and I am sure half of the kids 8th grade and younger know him. I had a woman stop me in Southold to say"that's a wochica dog! I would recognize one anywhere!" He was my best friend and constant companion! I am truly lost without him. Someone told me that they wished they our dogs would outlive us. I beg to differ. My boy was lost without me. I would rather go through the pain I am going through, than have Sarge go through it. I would like to contact Karin to see if she has any info on the rest of his litter, if everyone else is ok?


 Here is her contact info from her website, if it's still valid. 

Wochica Goldens


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

I had the website info. The number I had for Karin has changed. I emailed her mother, Janet Bunce and have gotten her updated info. I am still lost without my boy! Thanks to all for your help and support!
Buddy


----------



## wengeral (Nov 9, 2018)

I have a male Golden sired by her Jordan. My boy is now a Grand Champion. Karin breeds wonderful dogs.


----------



## CamAshCody (Mar 29, 2019)

We recently lost our golden that we had for almost 11 years. My family is devastated. It was sudden and while it would never be easy, we just weren't prepared. My son is especially heartbroken and I have been looking at breeders to see if perhaps there is one that would be a good match. We had originally been recommended to Janet Bunce but she then recommended us to Janet Leek. That is who we got our sweet boy from. Sadly, I heard that both Janets passed away. I now see that her daughter may still be with Wochicha goldens. Is this true and by any chance can you let me know how to contact her? Thanks so much!


----------



## melissscalise (Apr 7, 2019)

I am very sorry for your loss. My name is Melissa. I am the mother of 2 a boy Riley who's six and a little girl Jocelyn who's 3. I grew up with Goldens and loved each one as my furry family member. Scooter was from a pet store, probably a mix and lived to be 13. Tyler was a Wochica. He lived to be 13 as well. He did have several health issues but in his later years. When I was an adult and on my own I rescued a golden mix puppy from Golden Retriever rescue. When Abby was 9 she was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. I had never even thought about cancer in dogs and was shocked. As I'm sure you know this is a horrible disease to watch someone you love so much go through. At the time my son was 2 and didn't really understand. It didn't sadden him too much. He was just too little. Abby had very long skinny legs and I thought maybe she was mixed with a breed that was prone to this awful disease. So, loving Goldens as much as I do four months later I decided to contact Janet Bunce and welcomed a beautiful puppy Rudy into our home. He was gorgeous and such a sweet boy to my children. My water is filtered, we do not use pesticides, I fed him grain free organic food and at just 4 years old he developed osteosarcoma. We did not put him or our kids through amputation, chemo and radiation for the hope of just a couple of extra months. So we kept him loved and comfortable for as long as we could and then after just 8 weeks post diagnosis we let him go. Needless to say, we are all devastated. As painful as these experiences have been in my heart I know that my life is simply not quite complete without a dog and my heart ultimately belongs to Goldens. However, I am scared to death. So scared that I could have done something to cause this to happen in both of my dogs, scared it could happen again, and so scared to put my children through another loss. In doing research I found that today 67% of male American Goldens develop cancer, slightly less females. That is shocking, horrifying and so terribly sad. I also read that for whatever reason English Goldens are healthier. Have any of you done any research? I am so hopeful that we can one day love a Golden again. I am so sorry to hear of both Janet’s passing and wonder if Wochicas are no more? Thank you so much.
Melissa


----------



## goldwhiz (Feb 15, 2019)

You asked about LI breeders.
Karin is more deeply involved in the Golden community. Her mom, Janet Bunce, died ~two years, was one of the top handlers in, say, the last 40-50 years, she was widely liked & respected. Maureen now lives down south, comes up once a year or so, to sell her puppies.

Realize that most of the well-known breeders, esp. in the NE, have show dogs and that means more coat (hair) & bone (70+ lbs. males) than Goldens used have. How mellow depends on the breeding and how well you & the breeder understand your situation and experience. 

If you weigh < 250 lbs ... Goldens can catch u unawares and pull u over, when they see a squirrel, or break away, run off ... unless you teach them manners & have 'street smarts' A six-week puppy class is not going to do it. Takes work & exercise, not just love. 

Do NOT rush out to shop for one tomorrow or w. color or that certain look, on your mind. You want temperament & health (clearances) FIRST - longevity is harder to judge - AND a breeder you like and will be there for you.

I personally prefer a dog bred for working ability. If you think rally sounds like fun, a CD is possible, or run or like the outdoors - call Sunfire Goldens (CT). - wonderful dogs, can't say enough good things about Barb & her breedings and the depth of her background, also fair and easy to like. 

PAULA, if you already have a pup, how exciting! Check your town's rec. offerings - for upcoming beginner's obed. class - when he/she old enough. Or go the Suffolk Obeb. Training Club or Doggie U. Or Dog Obedience Club of S Nassau.(don't think there's anyone local w. Serius Training puppy class.) 

If not, take the time to.learn more.
LIGRC like most clubs, has a web site, with puppy referral info & a calendar of events.


----------



## tarakinspa (Jun 1, 2020)

Goldenrule said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the Golden Retriever Forum and I'm currently looking to obtain a Golden Retriever puppy. I live on Long Island, NY. I attended a dog show held by the Long Island Golden Retriever Club and was introduced to a breeder named Karin Fisher of Wochica Golden Retrievers. I was just curious if anyone on this forum has any experience with her and the goldens' she has breed. She came Highly recommended by handers at the show. Also does anyone on Long Island now of any other Golden Retrievers breeders in NY?
> 
> Thank you and I appreciate any responses.


I see this is an old post but I am searching for a breeder also live on Long Island 
Hi we are on Long Island searching for a golden puppy please see the attached link for YouTube video my kids made hoping it would help.
Thanks in advance for any info you can provide to help us find our fur baby!
Thanks in advance!The Duras familyTara, Eddie, Ava age 13, Emma age 11 and Landon age 6


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Tarakinspa,
I sent you a conversation yesterday with possible options also.
Jules


----------



## Maizey (Jun 9, 2020)

BubbysMom said:


> *Karin Fisher's dogs are amazing*
> 
> I can't believe I just stumbled on this post now. I bought a puppy from Karin Fisher in 2000 and he was hands down the best dog I have ever had and will ever have. So intelligent and so kind. Great sense of humor and it took me less than a week to train him. I think that we only had one "accident" during the entire time that I had him. Until the leukemia he had absolutely no health problems, was active yet not hyper and was just so beautiful. Everyone that came into contact with him loved him. I lost him at 12 years old to leukemia last January and I still cannot think about him without crying (in fact I am crying writing this post). I highly, highly, highly recommend her as a breeder and cannot say enough about how great her dogs are.


Do you happen to have Karin Fisher's contact info? I have had 3 Wochica goldens from Karin's mother, Janet Bunce and our oldest has passed away. We hope to get a Wochica puppy for our family. Please let me know!


----------



## Maizey (Jun 9, 2020)

Does anyone happen to have Karin Fisher/Wochica Goldens contact info? If, yes, I would be so appreciative if you would let me know! I'm hoping to welcome one of her puppies into our home.
Thank you!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

On another thread it was suggested to contact her through facebook.......


----------



## Maizey (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello,
I'm still hoping to contact Karin Fisher of Wochica to purchase a puppy. I have tried contacting her via FB as was suggested without any luck and I also have left voice mail messages at a contact number I have for Wochica. If anyone happens to know if she is still breeding Goldens I would be so happy if they would share any info on how to contact her.
Many thanks, all!


----------

